# Looking for a Stud for my Nigerian 4-H and FFA show/milk goat



## Lezerz (Sep 23, 2012)

I am located in Pensacola FL, but I go to Ellijay GA in the summer so we may be able to work something out. I have a triple reg. Nigerian I need a stud not a buck to buy. I have English Angora rabbits and Netherland Dwarves. I may trade a reserve on a kit for my next litter, in return for studding.


----------

